# 5 People...5 Weeks..THE BULK STARTS HERE!



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

Assuming Leslie and w8 are in, and myself.....we are looking for two more people!

*Starting date:* 11/26/02
*Ending date* 12/31/02....morning of (so 35 days inclusive)


*Rules*

1) Women must gain a minimum of 5 "clean" pounds!
2) Man/men must gain 8 or more "clean" pounds!
(no cheating on weigh-ins with water or gorging)

3) Either gender MUST drink at least 5 liters per day

4) w8 MUST be reported on Tuesdays....before water (one meal is OK)

5) Meals...cheats...confessions...*MUST* be reported daily, weekend meals may  be reported on Monday, vacation meals must be logged in upon return

6) suggestions


Do we have a Bulk ladies and gentlemen?  

DP


----------



## bigss75 (Nov 23, 2002)

This is going to be great to watch


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2002)

I wish I could bulk with you guys.


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

No journal is complete without "before and after" pictures! 

So, DP you cut is done? 

Great time to bulk doing the holiday season... I wish I could join too!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
Assumming Leslie and w8 are in, and myself.....we are looking for two more people!


Do we have a Bulk ladies and gentlemen?  

DP 


*Geezus...you're gonna be like 230 soon 

K...I'm in ..obviously ..just posted pics in my journal for you too *


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: 5 People...5 Weeks..THE BULK STARTS HERE!*



> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Assumming Leslie and w8 are in, and myself.....we are looking for two more people!
> 
> ...



Well 225-230......Today, looking cut and vascular as I tore Paris and Mr. Paris  a new set of arms..........I decided "for sure" that at the w8 I been running....I'm not fat at all...and could afford 5 weeks and whatever may come! 

A side note....it's amazing what a few UP People can do to a gym's energy.   I drove the "Lion King" to a Personal Best as I spotted his squats....I ridiculed the "ultimate fighter guy" to "growl" (and fucking put out).....and We gave the SLB's a new definition of what 'EFFORT' is!

Even got bowed to upon leaving LOL 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 23, 2002)

LMFAO!


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> No journal is complete without "before and after" pictures!
> 
> So, DP you cut is done?
> ...



Lina....I look about the same as the pics in Mama's Boy's Journal......Maybe bigger because a few more cuts

w8's are in her Journal 

Leslie as I understand it, is too big to fit on the screen!  


SO why don't you join us???   I will help w/everyone's programs...both nutrtional and training!  :addedperk?: 


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> I wish I could bulk with you guys.



And what's stopping you? 


First two are IN! 


DP


----------



## Robboe (Nov 23, 2002)

DP, do you have any torso shots where you're not wearing a vest?


----------



## lina (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Lina....I look about the same as the pics in Mama's Boy's Journal......Maybe bigger because a few more cuts
> 
> w8's are in her Journal
> ...



I am on a cut right now.... but if you decide to do this again... say next year in 2003... I'd definitely join your 5-some! 

What is after 5 weeks... A cut?

I think Rob should join you all... would be fun to watch!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 23, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> And what's stopping you?
> 
> 
> ...



Not lean enough to start bulking.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 23, 2002)

Alright I'm in.  But I'm super drunk right now so does it count???

Mwah haha.  I say it does and I'm sticking with it.  I plan on gaining 5lb of lean body mass only.   No body fat.  I rarely retain water (probably cuz I pee every 20 min). I'm going home for Christmas from Dec.21/02 - Jan. 3/03.  But I will be at the gym there.  I haven't been at my old stomping grounds back home for almost 3 years so I'm excited.  This will be good.  Basically I want to gain muscle and no fat cuz I gotta look real good.  And since I'm getting my "boobs" March 10th I have to gain as much lean mass as possible before I take a month off for recovery.

I'll take my weight, measurements and bodyfat on Tuesday.

I am not giving up alcohol during this phase.  We'll have to add that into the equation.  Just being honest.  I'm gonna be home during peak alcohol season so I can't quit, and right now I'm in training...    My diet's always clean, though I don't always eat as many cals as I should.  Feedback is always appreciated though.  

My diet is more high carb than fats and it works well for me, except when cutting.  Fruit is a big fave and I still stay very lean.  People in the gym always ask if I'm competing soon cuz I stay so lean.

DP and w8, if you guys will oblige, pump all the info you can give me my way.

I am not afraid to train hard or heavy.  I love it!!!  And will push the limits.

DP if  you say sqaut, squat I shall at whatever weight  you think I should!!!

As far as abs go mine are always there so I'm not too concerned about them.  My main concern is bringing out my quads,hammies and calves. My upper body (especially shoulders, bis and tris - my strong points) have no problem.  For some reason I don't seem to have the same pain tolerance to train my legs as I do my upper body.  I find my legs respond well to running and endurance exercises, but I don't like endurance exercises much.  I like to train heavy.  

I love cardio!  Just never do it cuz I don't have time.

Alright, there's my drunken input.  But I'm GAME!!!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 24, 2002)

Hello all. I would love to increase my lbm. Mochy mentioned not being lean enough to bulk. How lean do I have to be to play? Also I teach cardio kickboxing classes 3 x/week. Is that too much cardio for a true bulk?


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by mochy *_
> Not lean enough to start bulking.



Yes you are! *thinking of the kick-ass picture* Jodi...it'll be a nice change, mentally and physically, I think you should do it


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> 
> As far as abs go mine are always there so I'm not too concerned about them.  My main concern is bringing out my quads,hammies and calves. My upper body (especially shoulders, bis and tris - my strong points) have no problem.  For some reason I don't seem to have the same pain tolerance to train my legs as I do my upper body.  I find my legs respond well to running and endurance exercises, but I don't like endurance exercises much.  I like to train heavy.



I think you should bring your legs up yes, but IMO, you should work on widening your lats a touch and capping your shoulders...that would bring more symmetry to your physique, important for competition. Of course depends on what you want to compete in next year...your legs as they are now (or..how I remember them I should say) are great for fitness modelling but if you plan on doing MM then I'd say bring them up a bit. Capping your shoulders off would help your placing in both fitness modeling and BB though.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> Hello all. I would love to increase my lbm. Mochy mentioned not being lean enough to bulk. How lean do I have to be to play? Also I teach cardio kickboxing classes 3 x/week. Is that too much cardio for a true bulk?




Well, ideally you want to be happy w/ your physique right now in terms of BF because you will gain a little BF. Mochy is definitely lean enough to do a 5-lb gain. Not much we can do about the kickboxing, and I don't plan to skip mine either, just make sure you eat enough to compensate for the activity. 

DP....this was a good idea..thank you.

Do we have to have skinfolds done?


----------



## karategirl (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm never happy with the bf. I guess I'm out


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> I'm never happy with the bf. I guess I'm out




Well...DP's diets are a lot different than most diets....you tend to be a lot harder on them, even when taking in more than maintenance. Why don't you post your current diet here and depending on what it's like, you could actually be a little harder during your bulk. Hell we could even set you up on a maintenance diet or cutting diet and probably add LBM...we've done that before


----------



## karategirl (Nov 24, 2002)

You know I've been lurking around and I have been trying to fool around with what you and DP do nutritionally but I'm not really sure if I'm nailing it.
 i.e. this mornings breakfast
 1whole egg
4 whites
 1oz. pepper jack cheese
 green pep and onion (cooked in olive oil) 
 3/4 cup frozen unsweeted blue berries 


I have had good success with the "old" clean way of eating. You've seen my old  pre comp journal. But I really would like to learn this for my own benefit as well as my clients. I'd like to try to maintain/cut and add lbm. I'm definatly up new work out and a new challenge. If you think it can be done, count me in.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 24, 2002)

Well, I'd join y'all but I am just finishing a 6 week bulk next week.  So far I am up 15 pounds. 

I am going to do a quick mini cut than continue bulking after the new year -- so basically, I am on a completely opposite schedule.  

Anyway, it'll be fun to watch.  So whats the prize?


----------



## Adidas (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey Guys,

I agree with everyone..this is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well, ideally you want to be happy w/ your physique right now in terms of BF because you will gain a little BF. Mochy is definitely lean enough to do a 5-lb gain. Not much we can do about the kickboxing, and I don't plan to skip mine either, just make sure you eat enough to compensate for the activity.
> 
> DP....this was a good idea..thank you.




* I am NOT happy with my BF right now (as you all know due a LENGTHY irresponsible post-contest binge) However, I will still do the bulk. The extra weight I have put on and all the extra carbs  I have ingested have let me "throw some weight" around like never before! I did 2 sets 25lb DB curls for 8 reps...a weight I barely got 2 reps on and I did 35lb DB Shoulder Press for 7 reps, WITHOUT help, this was a wieght I'd get 2 or 3 asssisted reps
So I am content with carrying a lil layer o BF for now. I know I will pay for it durting my cut, but when cutting I am ALL OR NOTHING, so should be alright.....

*ahem....W8, this was my idea 


> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Me?! She was MY example (sorry W8 )
> Come on W8, we both got suckered into the sweet tooth thing (me worst than you ) Remember all the PM's ya sent me, about post contest binges and fat asses. We have worked so hard to get where we are, we cannot blow it on sugar and cashews!! Ok girl, I say we bulk together. Maybe a lil friendly contest between us? I dunno, I need some more motivation sicne there is no show date playing in my head! What do ya say?
> 
> DP what do u think???


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> * I am NOT happy with my BF right now (as you all know due a LENGTHY irresponsible post-contest binge) However, I will still do the bulk. The extra weight I have put on and all the extra carbs  I have ingested have let me "throw some weight" around like never before! I did 2 sets 25lb DB curls for 8 reps...a weight I barely got 2 reps on and I did 35lb DB Shoulder Press for 7 reps, WITHOUT help, this was a wieght I'd get 2 or 3 asssisted reps
> So I am content with carrying a lil layer o BF for now. I know I will pay for it durting my cut, but when cutting I am ALL OR NOTHING, so should be alright.....
> 
> *ahem....W8, this was my idea



Yes....it was...and I lost the post that would have beat you to it (see reply in w8's Journal).....I've just embellished it! 

Leslie.......I'm gald you didn't see the "Picture" comment! ...YET :eek"


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> Well, I'd join y'all but I am just finishing a 6 week bulk next week.  So far I am up 15 pounds.
> 
> I am going to do a quick mini cut than continue bulking after the new year -- so basically, I am on a completely opposite schedule.
> ...



No prizes.....we don't want to encourage "Runway Leslie Style Eating"....This is a CLEAN BULK!  Achieve the "Objective" and you've won. 

We will know how _*Clean*_ a person is by their meal postings!

And while measurements are not necessary, some may want to track "abdominal girth"  


DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Yes....it was...and I lost the post that would have beat you to it (see reply in w8's Journal).....I've just embellished it!
> 
> Leslie.......I'm gald you didn't see the "Picture" comment! ...YET :eek"
> ...



Yea, yea .....

I DID see the pic comment, only it was yesterday and I forgot about it.Thanks for reminding me

I will have you know, the only part of me to big to fit in the screen are my boobies.......and, um....er, maybe my ASS... 


SO, what are you saying???? Should I do a cut before this bulk? To get off the lard??


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Well, ideally you want to be happy w/ your physique right now in terms of BF because you will gain a little BF. Mochy is definitely lean enough to do a 5-lb gain. Not much we can do about the kickboxing, and I don't plan to skip mine either, just make sure you eat enough to compensate for the activity.
> 
> DP....this was a good idea..thank you.
> ...



Your Welcome! 

No skinfolds......see above for optional waistline tracking! 

(a note to those that saw what a successful cluter fuck "The Game" was at ABC....we are limiting the field to 5 participants......not competitors....everyone supports everyone)


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> Yea, yea .....
> 
> I DID see the pic comment, only it was yesterday and I forgot about it.Thanks for reminding me
> ...




No....don't change anything.......just have  a BW ready Tueday! 




DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Alright I'm in.  But I'm super drunk right now so does it count???
> 
> Mwah haha.  I say it does and I'm sticking with it.  I plan on gaining 5lb of lean body mass only.   No body fat.  I rarely retain water (probably cuz I pee every 20 min). I'm going home for Christmas from Dec.21/02 - Jan. 3/03.  But I will be at the gym there.  I haven't been at my old stomping grounds back home for almost 3 years so I'm excited.  This will be good.  Basically I want to gain muscle and no fat cuz I gotta look real good.  And since I'm getting my "boobs" March 10th I have to gain as much lean mass as possible before I take a month off for recovery.
> ...







> DP if  you say sqaut, squat I shall at whatever weight  you think I should!!!



Hell Fuck Yeah....now rub off on w8! 

CLP....not having time for cardio is gr8...perfect for what we are doing.

Fruit can stay....apples, grapefruit and berries are better than most...

And for you especially.....I know some awesome mixed drinks  using  fruity protien drinks and distilled spirits (do you like Pina Colada?)......we can make an alcohol laidened MRP for you LOL :GEEZ:

SO...YOUR IN! 


NEXT  

DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

Awe what the hell, I'm on a quest to gain more mass. So why not go for this. So what all are required on tuesday other than just W8?

I'm in if everybody lets me.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> I'm going home for Christmas from Dec.21/02 - Jan. 3/03.  But I will be at the gym there



You must be able to post from there!



> _*Originally posted by dvlmn666 *_
> Awe what the hell, I'm on a quest to gain more mass. So why not go for this. So what all are required on tuesday other than just W8?
> 
> I'm in if everybody lets me.



Only the "rest" of the RULES! Yes w8 on Tuesdays.....meals by the next morning, starting waistline or "other" stats are  optional

If you post you play!

SO FINAL ROLL CALL!  Please acknowledge that you are IN....and will play by the RULES?

!) Leslie
2) CLPgold
3) dvlm666
4) w8
5)  DP.....I am _in_


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_


!) Leslie
2) CLPgold
3) dvlm666
4) w8 *I'm in*
5)  DP.....I am _in_


DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Quote:
DP if you say squat, squat I shall at whatever weight you think I should!!! 





> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Hell Fuck Yeah....now rub off on w8!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

Quote:
DP if you say squat, squat I shall at whatever weight you think I should!!! 





Quote:
Originally posted by Dr. Pain 
Hell Fuck Yeah....now rub off on w8! 



DP  



__________________

I saw it


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2002)

oh man, i'm too late.

oh well, if someone backs out, i'll take their spot.  Although i'm not sure how well i'll do against all of you pro's.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

Yan...you have alternate!  

You can start a parallel Journal if you want.......w8ing on a request with Prince for a sub-forum....our's will be called "The BULK Starts Here!"


DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by karategirl *_
> You know I've been lurking around and I have been trying to fool around with what you and DP do nutritionally but I'm not really sure if I'm nailing it.
> i.e. this mornings breakfast
> 1whole egg
> ...




I can't remember your meals before...I'll have to review you old journal. That meal looks pretty good...I'd add another egg white and use only 1/2 cup blueberries. 

Let's see what the rest of your day is like. Also need current stats and water intake.

I think you should do it!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

w8 you are right on about my legs.  Those suckers just don't respond all that great, so when I cut, I'm left with slim (but shapely) legs.  I want QUADS, HAMMIES and CALVES that are noticabely very muscular.

You're right about my upper body too.  Especially lats.  I am soooo narrow through my ribcage.  Before I started w8 training when I was a teenager, my shoulders, arms, and ribcage and waist were so skinny.  My shoulders actually sloped down and I had to wear shoulder pads all the time.  LOL.  I know I can put more size on my shoulders, the lats are gonna be tough for me.  When I first started w8 training at 18 my measurements were:
33 - 22 - 33 and I weighed 104lb.  Now I usually am around 34 - 24/25 - 34/35 and my weight stays between 121-125.
Note:  After my boobs I might weigh about 3-4lb more.  HEHE.

I am actually leaving this Thursday until Mon. Dec.9/02.  Then I'm gone again from Dec.11/02-Dec.19/02.  Then again for the holidays.  I'm hoping I can use someone's computer on a regular basis to log.  When I'm in Calgary I'll be at my parents house so I can post.  But when I'm gone the first couple weeks, it might be tough.  I'll be able to get my stats done on Tuesdays though.  I'll be training the whole time, and eating clean cuz I'm taking all my own food with me.

Me and Wil will do our stats on Tuesday and I'll post em.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

BTW I can only do Smith squats.  I have a long torso and shorter legs so when I squat with free weights the load automatically goes to my low back instead of legs.  I have tried many times over the years to adjust this and had top trainers tell me they can show me how to do it right.  Well, they're wrong.  My body just isn't built properly.     I know how to do them right!  My body just can't do it unless I do a REALLY WIDE stance.  So I have to stick with the Smith.


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

Hey guys what about grapes.  I really love them!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Hey guys what about grapes.  I really love them!




Yeah DP...what about grapes...I really like those too 

and hey...what about bananas while we're at it


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> BTW I can only do Smith squats.  I have a long torso and shorter legs so when I squat with free weights the load automatically goes to my low back instead of legs.  I have tried many times over the years to adjust this and had top trainers tell me they can show me how to do it right.  Well, they're wrong.  My body just isn't built properly.     I know how to do them right!  My body just can't do it unless I do a REALLY WIDE stance.  So I have to stick with the Smith.



I may be able to help with this later! 

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Yeah DP...what about grapes...I really like those too
> 
> and hey...what about bananas while we're at it



You fucking know better 

You guys can start with 1/2 a banana post W/O...but I would trade the grapes for Sweet potato, Brown Rice or Oatmeal......


It's up to each person.........I can tell you that sugars versus increased protein and fats...will lead to more fat gain! 

DP


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> You fucking know better
> 
> You guys can start with 1/2 a banana post W/O...but I would trade the grapes for Sweet potato, Brown Rice or Oatmeal......
> ...




Yeah ...I know 

fruit post w/o has been shown to reduce fat loss (or something like that), as opposed to a different (starch, fibrous) type of carb.  I can't remember the exact study


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

Butt people like my big round booty!!!  

OK no grapes.  I'll have to avoid buying bananas too cuz when I'm in a rush I just can't resist.  What about oranges?

As you may have noticed in my eating habits, I hardly ever eat any starchy foods or low GI carbs.  I love yams, and only make potatoes about every couple of weeks.  I could live forever and never eat rice.  I never eat breads unless I've made my own homemade bread which I haven't done in months.  I've got a pantry full of oatmeal, kamut flakes, spelt cereal, cracked wheat/rye/flax and kamut kernels.  Just haven't eaten them in a awhile.  Hehe Huggie Bear is looking at the screen pretending like he can read what I'm typing.  

My shopping list and food itinerary for this week: I gotta premake all my food to go away.
*eggs, eggs, and more eggs
*canned tuna (not a big fan) 
*canned salmon?  I love it!  Can I have it DP and w8?
*5blend oil for my salads - make my own dressing w/the oil, soya sauce, brown rice vinegar and sesame seeds - is this OK?
*salad mix
*yams - plain
*chicken breasts- baked w/sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
*ribs - baked w/fresh squeezed lemon juice, lemon/pepper seasoning, sea salt
*oatmeal/kamut
*apples/oranges
*steamed brocoli ( I love that stuff)
*steamed green or yellow beans - whatever is in season or on sale
*I might pick up some Princess Blend rice - it's got white, brown, red and wild rice in it.  Or I might just have brown and wild rice.
*I like boiled soy beans.  What's your call on these?
*glutamine and my other supps. inc.flax oil and apple cider vinegar
*I may or may not pick up protein powder.  If I do it will either be Interactive Soy, or PVL Whey Gold.  Or I might try the Isopure.  This is iffy.
*I'm not gonna have any cottage cheese.
*I may have a couple protein bars in there, but I'll try not too.
*I may go out once or twice for a 12oz NY or Tbone and 1/2plain baked potatoe.

If there 's something missing I should have let me know.  Or if there's something there that shouldn't be let me no.  Except do not OMIT the RIBS!  RIBS and PORK CHOPS are must haves!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

_*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
Butt people like my big round booty!!!  

OK no grapes.  I'll have to avoid buying bananas too cuz when I'm in a rush I just can't resist.  What about oranges?

*What he'll say: peaches, apples, strawberries, blueberries, grapefruit*

As you may have noticed in my eating habits, I hardly ever eat any starchy foods or low GI carbs.  I love yams, and only make potatoes about every couple of weeks.  I could live forever and never eat rice.  I never eat breads unless I've made my own homemade bread which I haven't done in months.  I've got a pantry full of oatmeal, kamut flakes, spelt cereal, cracked wheat/rye/flax and kamut kernels.  Just haven't eaten them in a awhile.  Hehe Huggie Bear is looking at the screen pretending like he can read what I'm typing.  

*all that organic healthy crap is fine  ...you should eat less fruit and more low GI starch*

My shopping list and food itinerary for this week: I gotta premake all my food to go away.
*eggs, eggs, and more eggs
*canned tuna (not a big fan) 
*canned salmon?  I love it!  Can I have it DP and w8?

*EEEEWWWW but yes*

*5blend oil for my salads - make my own dressing w/the oil, soya sauce, brown rice vinegar and sesame seeds - is this OK?
*salad mix
*yams - plain
*chicken breasts- baked w/sea salt and Montreal Steak Spice
*ribs - baked w/fresh squeezed lemon juice, lemon/pepper seasoning, sea salt
*oatmeal/kamut
*apples/oranges
*steamed brocoli ( I love that stuff)
*steamed green or yellow beans - whatever is in season or on sale
*I might pick up some Princess Blend rice - it's got white, brown, red and wild rice in it.  Or I might just have brown and wild rice.

*Brown basmatti is even better*

*I like boiled soy beans.  What's your call on these?

*Hmmm, not sure cause it's soy beans...other beans are out I know that*

*glutamine and my other supps. inc.flax oil and apple cider vinegar
*I may or may not pick up protein powder.  If I do it will either be Interactive Soy, or PVL Whey Gold.  Or I might try the Isopure.  This is iffy.
*I'm not gonna have any cottage cheese.
*I may have a couple protein bars in there, but I'll try not too.
*I may go out once or twice for a 12oz NY or Tbone and 1/2plain baked potatoe.

If there 's something missing I should have let me know.  Or if there's something there that shouldn't be let me no.  Except do not OMIT the RIBS!  RIBS and PORK CHOPS are must haves!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

Ok I'll go with the brown basmati.  Seeing as I have this strange fetish for young East Indian men these days anyways.... LMAO

Yes, the current young hottie I get to see at Christmas is East Indian.  SH#1 is Iranian.  Yes, he's still around.  He's a good friend, that's all.  Why?  Cuz he didn't make me cum.  LMFAO.  Is that TMI.   

OK forget the tuna then, I'm just getting canned salmon.

I'll get back into eating more of my oatmeal and yams.  I've got to have 1-2 fruits a day.  It keeps me outta the junk food.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Ok I'll go with the brown basmati.  Seeing as I have this strange fetish for young East Indian men these days anyways.... LMAO
> 
> Yes, the current young hottie I get to see at Christmas is East Indian.  SH#1 is Iranian.  Yes, he's still around.  He's a good friend, that's all.  Why?  Cuz he didn't make me cum.  LMFAO.  Is that TMI.
> ...



1-2 fruits a day is fine...and yes...TMI!!!!


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

Hehe.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2002)

DP,

I'll just be a 2nd string bulker.  Another journal will be a PITA, i'll just continue my current journal and i'm going to follow this very closely.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Butt people like my big round booty!!!
> 
> OK no grapes.  I'll have to avoid buying bananas too cuz when I'm in a rush I just can't resist.  What about oranges?
> ...



Boiled soy beans only if it is edamame, the brown rice vinegar is going to have sugar in it, ACV is better...or at least Balsalmic.........
Oranges are NOT a good choice, Oatmeal over Kamut....and the rest of what w8 said, Brown Basmati over the * Princess Blend* etc...


----------



## CLPgold (Nov 24, 2002)

Alright I'll substitue the acv for the other.  NO ORANGES!  GRRRR
 

I can definitely enjoy the brown basmati.

Why oatmeal over kamut?  I've got spelt cereal too that cooks up to the consistency of cream o wheat.  Is that OK?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by CLPgold *_
> Alright I'll substitue the acv for the other.  NO ORANGES!  GRRRR
> 
> 
> ...



They will do, but the Oatmeal has GLA  (a gr8 EFA), a good fiber content and seems to work the best for BB's!  


DP


----------



## dvlmn666 (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> 1) Leslie
> 2) CLPgold
> ...


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> brown rice vinegar is going to have sugar in it,



 didn't even see that.


----------



## Preacher (Nov 25, 2002)

> My body just can't do it unless I do a REALLY WIDE stance


My GF has the same problem (can't do squats or deadlifts), but has to assume a sumo stance for those two.
So don't feel bad, I don't think her body is built wrong  !


----------



## karategirl (Nov 25, 2002)

Hey w8, I guess I will start a journal since I'm not doing the "official" bulk . I am hoping I can still count on your . I would really like to do this correctly. I'll post stats, meals, water intake and workouts. Thanks, KG


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Assuming Leslie and w8 are in, and myself.....we are looking for two more people!
> 
> *Starting date:* 11/26/02
> ...




I dont know if I can do this because of my lengthy XMAS vacation I will be away from 12/20-1/06 in FLorida. I will probably not have access to the internet. We are staying at my BF's mom's place and I dont think she has a computer! How will I survive w/o IM??  We will be DRIVING down(grrrrrrrr) since my BF and his bro are chickens. It will take like 28 hours Talk about planning meals!
Anyhoo, I will not be able to log my meals or progress....I will continue to follow the meal plan and there is a KICK ASS gym there so that wont be an issue.....What do u think, am I disqualified? If so, Yanick can take my place and I will run a parrallel journal......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

Leslie....you will have to do what I do when "out of town"....find a puter in a puter store, mall, etc.....there are so many internet services nowadays wanting you to try their product....it is impossible not run into these...even in kiosks in malls  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

OK PEOPLE.....listen-up! 

Prince has granted us a sub-forum in his infinitre wisdom...watch for it!

Title is "THE BULK STARTS HERE"


If Prince doesn't set it up as such...for uniformity sake...title your thread

Name BULK

i.e  Leslie's BULK

K?  Time to BULK! 

DP


----------



## Leslie (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Leslie....you will have to do what I do when "out of town"....find a puter in a puter store, mall, etc.....there are so many internet services nowadays wanting you to try their product....it is impossible not run into these...even in kiosks in malls
> 
> DP



Yes! Computer stores! I hear ya Will do!
 My BF will be so PISSED LMAO......


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

I've  never understood why women think it's "Funny" to piss a man off!  


DP


----------



## Robboe (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> DP, do you have any torso shots where you're not wearing a vest?



I'll bump this since you seemed to have overlooked it.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 25, 2002)

Well, shiat    Widh I woulda known about this BEFORE I started my own bulker 

Oh, well.  I wish I could join y'all, but I'm about to start reducing cals slowly, and then cut a 'lil.
But on the bright side, I put on 18lbs (~11.5 lean/~6.5 fat) in the past 6wks 

G'luck


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> DP, do you have any torso shots where you're not wearing a vest?



Well TCD, where are yours? 


I just had a shirtless "back" avi up for weeks.......The larger view is lost in my puter.......if w8 has access and wants to post some she may....(the ones from before, and the one  used for the PT site  plz)...the back view is the only shirtless one I know of.....too much hair and a nasty scar on the front)   

I have hung my posing trunks up for good...the gym is my stage...and I compete everyday! 



DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

In fairness, he posted some in his journal.

Why have you retired from competing?  Last I remember you were considering another.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by cornfed *_
> Well, shiat    Widh I woulda known about this BEFORE I started my own bulker
> 
> Oh, well.  I wish I could join y'all, but I'm about to start reducing cals slowly, and then cut a 'lil.
> ...



You gained 12 pounds of muscle in 6 weeks?  Um, can I ask how?  Two pounds per week is ludicrious.  Were you taking anything?


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> In fairness, he posted some in his journal.
> 
> 
> Why have you retired from competing?  Last I remember you were considering another.




That's what I get for not reading his Journal....last I saw were some pics of him pissed. 

I get the urge....everytime I go to a comp or someone comes back and tells me that I would have placed,  consesus from the March NPC was Second or Third, second this last show (3 weeks ago)....but I heard two of the guys I would have beaten  were "too old" to hear the callout instructions 

DP


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't see why any non-professional bodybuilder would want to use the build-cut method. I want a nice look year round and not only 2 times a year etc.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 25, 2002)

There are many reasons.  For one, some of us have difficulty keeping the BF very low.  To keep it low year round would be mentally impossible.  

But more importantly, this is a LEAN bulk they are going for, so your worry/concern/point is a bit moot.  Essentially to keep a BF under 10% most people would need deficit cals.  To add muscle you need extra cals.


----------



## The Berg Master (Nov 25, 2002)

Ok...thanks twin peak


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> You gained 12 pounds of muscle in 6 weeks?  Um, can I ask how?  Two pounds per week is ludicrious.  Were you taking anything?


....ummm... no?


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 26, 2002)

Ahh, okay.  Thanks,


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

What's that mean?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

Dammit, I think I mighta' taken some tribulus


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

tribulus? WTF is that?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

I was just kiddin', but it's supposed to raise nat. test levels.

...maybe I slipped a few andropoppers... I hear they'll get you jacked


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> Assuming Leslie and w8 are in, and myself.....we are looking for two more people!
> 
> *Starting date:* 11/26/02
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Nov 26, 2002)

and how will you be monitoring THAT?


----------



## cornfed (Nov 26, 2002)

watch your back in the head


----------



## Dr. Pain (Nov 26, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Leslie2196 *_
> and how will you be monitoring THAT?




OUTPUT! LOL 

And for you Leslie.....GUILT 


Tonight...."CONFESSIONS" get's blown......err....up!  

DP


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 17, 2002)

Is BULKING THIS FUQQING HARD PEOPLE???  oo:



DP


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 17, 2002)

Yes....it almost sucks worse than cutting


----------



## Dr. Pain (Dec 24, 2002)

Speaking of cutting....I'm almost afraid to ask  "WHO WANTS TO CUT? ...LOL

So the BULK was NOT a huge success.........today is weigh-in and all we have is Dvlmn...still in the running! 

My conclusion is that BULKING is harder than CUTTING! 

or that lean people shouldn't BULK!  

Anyway....note to Prince and the BULKERS........may we leave this forum up to say maybe 1/1/03....giving everyone a chance to ask a friendly Moderator to move their thread for safe keeping?  

DP


----------

